# Making fun of VIA Rail



## Trogdor (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Apr 18, 2011)

I won't even begin to pick this apart.


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Jun 1, 2011)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> I won't even begin to pick this apart.


At least this is in Canada...


----------



## Anderson (Jun 17, 2011)

And of course, the worst part of that closing slogan is that I'd _love_ to see "Yesterday's Speeds" on a lot of routes in the US.


----------



## jis (Jun 17, 2011)

Anderson said:


> And of course, the worst part of that closing slogan is that I'd _love_ to see "Yesterday's Speeds" on a lot of routes in the US.


OTOH, there are a few important places where one would not want to see yesterday's speeds, e.g. the NEC.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 17, 2011)

LMAO. Thank you I need that. Tough week.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 17, 2011)

jis said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > And of course, the worst part of that closing slogan is that I'd _love_ to see "Yesterday's Speeds" on a lot of routes in the US.
> ...


True, but NYP-CHI in 16 hours or CHI-LAX in 40 would be an improvement.


----------

